# New Europian dlc!



## StarBurst (Nov 18, 2009)

The wii locker dlc was released in Europe today. It's available until the 3rd of December and has been released a day early (supposed delivery time : 19th November - December 3rd).






Small picture ^

*Link:* http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/news/2009/class_up_your_animal_crossing_abode_by_downloading_a_stylish_wii_locker_15064.html


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 18, 2009)

Even though I don't play anymore, think I'm gnna load up the game purely so I can get this XD


----------



## ATWA (Nov 18, 2009)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> The wii locker dlc was released in Europe today. It's available until the 3rd of December and has been released a day early (supposed delivery time : 19th November - December 3rd).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Are you in Europe? I'll buy one from you.

Or Jas0n.*


----------



## quincify (Nov 18, 2009)

OHMYGOD I want one!


----------



## StarBurst (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'l boot up after dinner (10 minutes) if you want it.


----------



## ATWA (Nov 18, 2009)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'l boot up after dinner (10 minutes) if you want it.


Doesn't it come out tomorrow though?

If I come, I'll have to just come, get it, and leave, because I'm supposed to be doing homework.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Sweet! I'll just make sure I have empty letter slots.


----------



## StarBurst (Nov 18, 2009)

I only have one and I'm feeling pretty lazy so you guys are cool with cataloging,right?


----------



## ATWA (Nov 18, 2009)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> I only have one and I'm feeling pretty lazy so you guys are cool with cataloging,right?


Yeah, I'm cool as long as I can order it.


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate this DLC, but I'm going to get it.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 18, 2009)

ALRIGHT. Hook me up?
I'll give you cake :3


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 18, 2009)

It looks more like a Wiimote.

And it's "European", by the way.


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

I might aswell sell them.


----------



## ATWA (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't care who I get it from, as long as I can get it.

JJ: I'll take it from you?


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I might aswell sell them.


I'll be your first buyer.


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

lol kk Travis.


----------



## Conor (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like a decent DLC, too bad I don't have the game anymore.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 18, 2009)

JJ, you'll hook me up with 1 right?


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah Pyro.


----------



## ATWA (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess I'll get one from Travis.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 18, 2009)

I recieved the DLC today


----------



## quincify (Nov 18, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I recieved the DLC today


Lucky duck.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 18, 2009)

When i get it i will just gibe it away for free.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 18, 2009)

Can anyone give me one ?


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 18, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me one ?


I will be nice and give you one free.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 18, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be nice and pay someone random 22 TBT Bells and give them one for free too.


----------



## ATWA (Nov 18, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about I give you ALL my TBT bells, and you give me one?


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 18, 2009)

ATWA said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I was going to give you one for free ;_;


----------



## ATWA (Nov 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay then.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont mind taking your tbt bells .. you know ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 18, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok taking it !


----------



## 8bit (Nov 18, 2009)

i want one also


----------



## Bloo (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone that could hook me up with one?


----------



## easpa (Nov 19, 2009)

I got it yesterday.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 19, 2009)

Btw, it's European.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 19, 2009)

^ I've already pointed that out,

I got the DLC today, but I didn't set it up yet.


----------



## Box-monkey (Nov 19, 2009)

I just got this.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone ?


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Nov 19, 2009)

cool. can at least catalouge it from someone?


----------



## 8bit (Nov 19, 2009)

Just got it


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 20, 2009)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> ^ I've already pointed that out,
> 
> I got the DLC today, but I didn't set it up yet.


I was referring to the title.

Europian, you wrote, and it's European.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweet! More european DLCs!


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 20, 2009)

Is anyone welling to sell this to me for a reasonable amount.


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Even though I don't play anymore, think I'm gonna load up the game purely so I can get this XD


This ^^


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 20, 2009)

Not gonna get it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 21, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Is anyone welling to sell this to me for a reasonable amount.


How does 3k sound?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 21, 2009)

That is the best DLC We could get.


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 21, 2009)

It's amazing how all the dlc's released are just resdesigns using existing templates for other items. This one is just a redo of the office locker. The pile of leaves uses the wheat field or wheat grass. This is one of their top 5 still I must admit. Now they day they come out with a fresh dlc that isn't using an old item template then I will kneel before them.


----------

